# English test for visa 189



## samirsanghavi (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi ,

I aiming for visa 189 or 190. I have registered for Ielts. General training test. I just learned there is another category called Academic training. Have I done the right thing?.i also registered for my wife as I will be filing her visa as dependent on my application and will give me extra 5 points.nis my understanding correct?

I was going through skill select documentation. It seems like I will also have clear OET. I have never heard anyone taking this exam, do I really need to take this as well?

Regards






Regards,
Samir


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Samir, 

the *General Training* IELTS is *usually* the right choice for migration purposes. 

Exceptions:



> It should be noted that certain professions require an *Academic* test result for registration and migration purposes.


Source: www.ielts.org

Your assessing authority for skills recognition should have a list what level of English is required and also if you require the Academic test. For instance, as a registered health professional you need either the OET (Occupational English Test) or the Academic IELTS. Let us know what ANZSCO code you plan to apply for and I'm sure somebody can clarify. 

Cheerio, Monika


----------



## samirsanghavi (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot Monica. That's quite a relief. 


I am a computer professional and will have to get my skills assessed through ACS. It would be great if you can help with ACS requirement.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Samir, 
*
ACS does not have *an English language or *IELTS test requirement *for skills assessment, so you can apply for that any time. 

However, for lodging your Expression of Interest in SkillSelect you will need to demonstrate *Competent English*, for instance by submitting an IELTS result with a band score of at least 6 on speaking, reading, listening and writing. 

*Good places to get started: *
Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
Migration Booklet 6
ANZSCO Group 26: ICT Professionals

Hope that helps, 
Monika


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

samirsanghavi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I aiming for visa 189 or 190. I have registered for Ielts. General training test. I just learned there is another category called Academic training. Have I done the right thing?.i also registered for my wife as I will be filing her visa as dependent on my application and will give me extra 5 points.nis my understanding correct?
> 
> ...


Hi Samir 

For Immigration Purposes you have to take IELTS General ,for studies purposes we have take Academic.i think now you clear right ?
For ACS you dont need for IELTS once you will get ACS positive result while filling EOI (expression of interest ) we need TO produce IELTS Result at that time.

For 189 and 190 visa To Qualify you need to score 6.0 in each band, you will be claiming 10 points if you score 7.0 in each band and you will claim 20 points if score 8.0 
in each band in IELTS,For Victoria IELTS requirement 7.0 in each band and for South Australia IELTS requirement should d be 6.5 in each band.try to take IELTS GENERAL for you both 

please let me know if you have any query 
My self got My acs positive result ,i booked my slot on FEB 2nd,hope i will get 7 in each band 

Regards
Raghu


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

samirsanghavi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I aiming for visa 189 or 190. I have registered for Ielts. General training test. I just learned there is another category called Academic training. Have I done the right thing?.i also registered for my wife as I will be filing her visa as dependent on my application and will give me extra 5 points.nis my understanding correct?
> 
> ...


Your wife will also need a positive skills assessment from respective assessment body in order to gain 5 additional points. Only IELTS score will not suffice.


----------



## samirsanghavi (Aug 13, 2012)

raagz said:


> Hi Samir
> 
> For Immigration Purposes you have to take IELTS General ,for studies purposes we have take Academic.i think now you clear right ?
> For ACS you dont need for IELTS once you will get ACS positive result while filling EOI (expression of interest ) we need TO produce IELTS Result at that time.
> ...


Hey thanks Raghu. That really clarifies. I am also planning to start my ACS now so that by Feb end , I am ready with all ground work. I am an SAP consultant. I am getting slightly confused about what I need to do. If you can help with the list of documents , it will really be great. I am not sure I will get letter from my previous company. I heard you can put everything on stamp paper.

Do share format or samples if possible.

Regards,
Samir


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

samirsanghavi said:


> Hey thanks Raghu. That really clarifies. I am also planning to start my ACS now so that by Feb end , I am ready with all ground work. I am an SAP consultant. I am getting slightly confused about what I need to do. If you can help with the list of documents , it will really be great. I am not sure I will get letter from my previous company. I heard you can put everything on stamp paper.
> 
> Do share format or samples if possible.
> 
> ...


Hi Samir

SURE i can help you Its really nice to here from you that your applying for ACS in FEB,since your are SAP consultent there
is huge demand for SAP,since you didnt mention your Module in SAP
its manditary for you to get all letters from your previous company,if not there is another option wil try in that Bonafied letters.. 
first try from your side ....
Here checklist for ACS ..
*ACS application fee of 400AUD (you can pay by Credit card)

*Passport First and last page of recent passport only xerox noatised 

*Bachelor marksheets required.All xerox and notarised

*Main applicant offer letter for all the companies

*Relieving letter from all the companies which you worked before 

*Main Applicant HR experince letter (HR exp letter required on the company letter head describing detailed Job roles,Projects involved,Technologies used.Dates of employment,Designation,Job type(Full or Part time) to be clearly specified.Authorised person's signature and contact details to bementioned.Date on the letter and the Signature ofthe concerned person Mandatory.Xerox notarised document required)

If you have any doubts let me know ..

Cheers
Raghu


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

raagz said:


> Hi Samir
> 
> SURE i can help you Its really nice to here from you that your applying for ACS in FEB,since your are SAP consultent there
> is huge demand for SAP,since you didnt mention your Module in SAP
> ...


Hi Samir,

Are you clear about ACS now?

Regards
Raghu


----------



## samirsanghavi (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey Raghu,

Thanks a lot forth detailed reply. 

My issue is with getting letter from previous employer with all the skills. This would not be possible. I will be putting things on stamping paper and get it notarized. Is this acceptable?


----------

